# My instructions for start to finish Euro deer mount



## redneckone (Nov 2, 2010)

View attachment euro mount instructions.txt
feel free to contact me if you need, but this covers how i mount all my deer from start to finish. Hope this clears some things up for people i spent a bit of time typing it all up. Trying to give back to the archery community for something I do know about!


----------



## preacherjack (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi brother. May I give you a few tips that may help you?
First boiling a skull that long will make it brittle. You can get soda ash from the taxidermy store for cheap. About 5 dollars for a pound bag. Put a cup or two in with your water. It will help dissolve the fatty meat and tissue. Makes the scrapping almost non existent. Will cut boiling time to around 30 minutes. Take an air hose and blow the tissue out of the nostrils and head. Nasty but works very well. You can also get peroxide powder that you mix with peroxide to make a paste. Looks like mayonaise. Paint that on the skull and let it dry. Now brush it off and you have a very clean pearly white skull.


----------



## redneckone (Nov 2, 2010)

I might have to try that soda ash tip. The worst part of the whole process is scraping. I just am afraid to put anything much in there cause it seems everytime i try something the cartilage that holds the nose together falls all apart then you got a jigsaw puzzle. I have tried the air hose before and it does work very well. It is only a personal preference to strip all that nasal cavity out. But I'm sure leaving the sinuses in there would help to reinforce the whole deal. But i have never heard of the peroxide paste where could i get that?


----------



## redneckone (Nov 2, 2010)

...


----------

